# Uber's Commercial Insurance



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Has anyone actually looked into what Uber's commercial insurance covers? Will it cover damage to your vehicle in the event of an accident? Does it replace your existing insurance policy while working? Are you covered at all times while "online," or only when you have a rider in the car? I am still making payments on my car, so this is a concern. 

Fortunately there are quotes from Uber executives online saying that the new $1 per ride fee covers commercial insurance for drivers, which most people would interpret to mean it also cover driver's vehicles. As we all know, what most people interpret is not always what the lawyers have in mind.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

This graphic explains it pretty well:
http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance

If customer is in the car you car is covered, If your fault 1,000.00 deductible. If your insurance denies coverage.

If you are just logged in the vehicle is not covered. But you do have a lower level of liability and property damage. They figure since there is no passenger to squeal on you to your insurance company you should be able to get away with them covering any damage.

Your own medical is never covered but passengers and pedestrians are covered as long as you are logged in.

But remember this is all secondary coverage. To get it you have to get denied by your insurance company which means 2 things:

Tell the truth about what you were doing at the time and risk getting denied and dropped from your insurance company.

Or

Commit insurance fraud by hiding the fact you were doing commercial work with your vehicle.

Here is what CA insurance commissioner recently recommended the PUC change in the insurance area:

http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/west/2014/04/09/325918.htm


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> This graphic explains it pretty well:
> http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance
> 
> If customer is in the car you car is covered, If your fault 1,000.00 deductible. If your insurance denies coverage.
> ...


Thanks Walkersm! I read both the linked articles, and so typical of the regulatory and industry bodies, they are stumbling over what should be necessary and what policy needs to be asserted. It's crazy that Taxpayers around the world actually feed such useless public servants.

UBER really are waiting for "the powers that be" to make up their minds and catch-up. If UBER is willing to organise commercial cover without the real obligation to do so (remember they ARE NOT a transportation company - they don't operate the cars) then that is a positive move and shows their willingness to sort the mess out.

I just hope that once an insurance underwriter finally develops a product to cover UBERX drivers and cars at ALL times, then riders are asked to share the extra cost with a minimum fare increase. Our insurance in Sydney for UBER Black cars costs a bomb.

My guess having owner drivers in UBERX would ultimately prove to be a much lower risk profile than Cabs, which should encourage insurance companies to come forward and actually compete for UBERX and provide reasonable rates.

But don't hold your breath, Insurance companies are mainly manned by public servants that have lost their jobs!


----------



## worleeg (Apr 12, 2014)

Here in Illinois, the regulators state that insurance is unacceptable and they have to have a commercial insurance policy like the taxi.


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 17, 2014)

Insurance companies are the biggest gangsters in the world.
"Give me money or something bad happens to you"


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I just received this email from Sidecar regarding their new collision coverage for drivers. Looks like the insurance issues are moving in the right direction albeit slowly.

" Hi Drivers,

Here at Sidecar, the safety of our drivers and riders is paramount. We know it's top of mind for you too. Over the last few months, we've been working with our insurance carriers to offer the single most comprehensive insurance coverage for peer-to-peer transportation.

Today, we are pleased to announce that we will offer all of our drivers' additional insurance coverage up and above our $1 million commercial excess liability policy.*Under this new policy, damage to a Sidecar driver's car while on an active ride will be covered up to $50,000 with a driver deductible of $500 per occurrence.*

Sidecar's coverage is secondary to any other insurance policies held by the driver, and will kick in after all coverages from other insurance policies have been fully exhausted.

This new policy will join the many existing features currently in place to maintain the safety and security of drivers and riders. These include:

Comprehensive background checks conducted by a third party
GPS tracking of rides beginning to end
Electronic record of every ride
$1 million excess commercial liability insurance per incident
$50,000 collision insurance coverage per incident
Zero tolerance drug and alcohol policy
A cashless experience - you pay with the app
Live customer support available at a tap of a button
Even with all these safety precautions in place, accidents can still happen. Keeping our drivers protected in the event of an accident is something we take very seriously. It was important to us that we, as a company, offer a collision policy with the lowest deductible in the industry.

Safety is our #1 priority at Sidecar. We will be continually working with insurers to offer additional insurance solutions in the coming months that will make Sidecar the gold standard for trust and safety in peer-to-peer transportation.

Ride on, 
Beth Stevens, General Counsel "


----------



## worleeg (Apr 12, 2014)

This is unacceptable in Chicago. The regs require that rideshare companies policies are primary


----------



## blair (Apr 10, 2014)

Sounds like with Uber there is a gap if you are online, but wreck your car. If somehow your insurance company finds out you have been working for Uber they probably wont coveryour collision policy. Lets say you have a $25k prius, My guess is insurance companies are getting keen on investigating you for possible rideshare activity to not pay your $25k bill to a toyota finance.


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

MN issued a consumer notice. An intersting point is this. " ...prior to becoming a driver, check with your agent,broker, or company to ensure your personal coverage would remain if you decided to drive for a TNC"

http://www.scribd.com/doc/221441445/TNC-advisory


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

In Australia it is not lawful to have 2 active policies on one vehicle. NO insurer will allow the Uber stunt. You lie and get caught it is fraud. Insurance companies have all been placed on alert about this Uber phenomenon which is just despicable.

SIMPLE - pay the plate fees - pay the licence fees - pay your drivers more accordingly - be properly insured and care about your driving force as well as your customers.

Corporates who knowingly allow their staff to use the illegal discounted ride services are vicariously liable for sure and I just don;t get how Uber think they have the right to screw over everyone to make their $billions... wise up X people... get a licence legally - get more money - Uber does you NO FAVOURS at all...


----------

